# GBR/Electric blue ram



## Rigio (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey, does anyone know any breeders for german blue rams or electric blue rams in ontario, near toronto?

Thanks in advance


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

hi but no


----------



## Rigio (Aug 7, 2012)

Lol hi again.... I feel like you are trying to boost your post record, considering all you posted on my last thread was hi


----------

